# Wheelchair hire for elderly visiting parent



## hope

Hi guys,

Been here for a couple of months now and have managed to find most answers to my questions by using the search facility on your super forum. However I am stuck with this one.

My parents are coming to visit from the UK next week for 2 weeks and my dad will need a wheelchair when he gets here. He has an electric one at home and cannot bring that one over with him. Does anyone know where I can hire one from please? Any suggestions or ideas welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba

A tricky one!

I suggest you start by contacting Life Pharmacy (Near Emirates Bank) in Al Wasl Road, as they sell this kind of thing to the public. I don't know if they rent, but worth a call.

There is also a company called Arabian Home Healthcare who supply wheelchairs, who you could try.

Good luck.

-


----------



## hope

Many thanks Elphaba, Life Pharmacy on the Al Wasl Road do hire them out and always have them available so no need to book. 400 Dhs deposit and 15 Dhs per day if anyone is interested in the future.
Many thanks again.


----------



## zoneshekhar

*Wheelchair rental*

Is it Life pharmacy that u talked of or is it the Golden Life Minimart on the Al Wasl Road? 
I could not find any Life pharmacy on this road! 
It'll be a great help if you could help on this. 
Best. 






Elphaba said:


> A tricky one!
> 
> I suggest you start by contacting Life Pharmacy (Near Emirates Bank) in Al Wasl Road, as they sell this kind of thing to the public. I don't know if they rent, but worth a call.
> 
> There is also a company called Arabian Home Healthcare who supply wheelchairs, who you could try.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> -


----------



## hope

zoneshekhar said:


> Is it Life pharmacy that u talked of or is it the Golden Life Minimart on the Al Wasl Road?
> I could not find any Life pharmacy on this road!
> It'll be a great help if you could help on this.
> Best.


Hi, I hired a wheelchair from Life Pharmacy on Al Wasl Road right down next to the Emirates Bank almost at the Satwa end of Al Wasl Road. It is definitely called Life Pharmacy. It's at the end of the D71 which is where all the roadworks are on interchange 1 also known as Defence Roundabout on the SZR. It's at a very busy set of traffic lights and parking is tight but there is some there. They were very helpful in the pharmacy. Hope this helps.


----------



## zoneshekhar

*Thanks, Hope*

Thanks a ton, Hope. 
You've been so true to your name! 
Will check again...

Best.




hope said:


> Hi, I hired a wheelchair from Life Pharmacy on Al Wasl Road right down next to the Emirates Bank almost at the Satwa end of Al Wasl Road. It is definitely called Life Pharmacy. It's at the end of the D71 which is where all the roadworks are on interchange 1 also known as Defence Roundabout on the SZR. It's at a very busy set of traffic lights and parking is tight but there is some there. They were very helpful in the pharmacy. Hope this helps.


----------

